# thermistor



## alcs

Field and topic:
Me pueden decir por favor que significa esto en español??
---------------------

Sample sentence:
thermistor


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Alcs... y bienvenido(a) al foro.

Cuando hagas una pregunta de terminología es preciso que nos des más información, incluyendo la oración completa e información de trasfondo sobre lo que se está discutiendo en el texto que tienes ante ti. "Minería" es demasiado vago.

Para que nos ayudes a ayudarte, por favor lee los DOS mensajes en este enlace y bríndanos la información precisa que detallamos en el mensaje número dos. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=13889

Esperamos por los datos.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## araceli

Como bien te dijo Laura falta mucho contexto para responder adecuadamente a tu pregunta.
Prueba aquí a ver si encuentras lo que buscas:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=thermistor&hl=es&lr=lang_es&start=30&sa=N


----------



## ILT

A falta de contexto, te puedo decir que thermistor es un sensor de temperatura.  Si nos das el contexto en que tienes la palabra te podremos ayudar mejor.

Bienvenid@ al foro


----------



## edelara

Hola:
Un termistor (sin la h en español) es un dispositivo electrónico similar al resistor.
Un resistor es un dispositivo específicamente diseñado para limitar (resistir a) la corriente eléctrica que pasa por él.  La diferencia con un resistor común es que el termistor varía su resistencia eléctrica de manera muy pronunciada con el voltaje (tensión) aplicado. Existen termistores de coeficiente positivo que aumentan su resistencia al paso de la corriente eléctrica cuando se aumenta el voltaje (tensión) y de coeficiente negativo que disminuyen su resistencia al aumentar el voltaje.
Dada su característica principal es un dispositivo muy útil para ser utilizado en controles de temperatura en cualquier campo.


----------



## lauranazario

Corroborando lo que te han dicho hasta ahora... y aportando una más.

Del _Diccionario Técnico de F. Beigbeder_:

thermistor = *termistor; resistencia térmica*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## el_novato

La traducción directa es *termistor*.  Definición:  Resistencia que varía su valor en función de la temperatura.

El funcionamiento ya lo dijo edalara.

En resumen, es una resistencia que varía su valor de acuerdo a la temperatura.  Hay dos tipos:

Los que aumentan su valor con el aumento de temperatura, y los que disminuyen su valor con el aumento de temperatura.


----------



## go Lightly

En el sitio del *International Electrotechnical Commission
International Electrotechnical Vocabulary (IEV) online database*
 h t t p :  / / s t d . i e c . c h  

Encontré el término thermistor.
Suerte!


----------



## Héctor Delgado Martí

Buenos Días, necesito ayuda, tengo un ascensor hidráulico CMV fuera de servicio desde hace varios días en Puerto La Cruz, Venezuela, el caso es que se daño un Termistor, (Suwiche Termico)  normalmente cerrado que se habre a los 67° C, esta sumergido en aceite y regula el funcionamiento del equipo protegiéndolo de sobretemperatura. Alguien pudiera informarme donde consigo este repuesto o me da alguna recomendación. Gracias Anticipadas.


----------



## phantom2007

Me parece que tu solicitud no corresponde a este sitio, que es de traducción. De todos modos, lo que indicas no es un termistor, ya que se trata de un termostato o contacto bimetálico. No son faciles de conseguir. Si todavía existe Pedro Benavídez en Caracas, prueba con ellos. Caso contrario tendrás que ver con RS o Farnell. Ellos sí tienen. En USA los hacía Texas Instruments entre otros


----------



## phantom2007

En E spañol se suele usar "Termistancia" para Thermistor, también termistor, pero es inventado.


----------



## Cebolleta

phantom2007 said:


> En E spañol se suele usar "Termistancia" para Thermistor, también termistor, pero es inventado.



Depende del contexto. En equipos de usuario (calderas, el ascensor hidráulico de Héctor Delgado Martí, etc) sí se usa termistancia. En textos técnicos (física e ingeniería), en cambio, yo sólo he leído termistor.


----------

